# Free BSNL's 3G data cards with  cheaper Unlimited plan announced!!



## vaithy (Sep 20, 2010)

Whether it is smarter move or in  a panicky situtation  BSNL has  announced some festival relatednews  with regard to 3 G..on the one hand  reducing the unlimited plans from earlier 3000/ to 2756/ and then at  Rs1359/-
 Also its prepaid unlimited is reduced to Rs1499/ from the earlier  Rs2756/ p.m
 the details are as folows:
 No.26-8/2009-R&C                             Date: 17.09.2010
Circular T&C-CM No. 65/10-11
 *home/vaithi/tmp/moz-screenshot-3.png
 170910_Revisioin_3G_data_tariff
iii)  Free 3G Data card promotional offer for 90 days with effect from  22.09.2010.
 The 3G customers who make a commitment of longer period may be  provided 3G data
card  (Make/Model-Linktop/LW  272,  Data  speed-3.6 Mbps,  Single   Band,  USB  Type)  free  of
cost as per following scheme:-
 a) Postpaid data plan:-
 Free Usage inGB/Month  FMC in Rs.  No. of months                     advance  payments
2 GB                                          519                        19 months                 9861
10 GB                                       999                       10  months                9990
Unlimited                            1359                        7  months                  9513
 read the attached file
 170910_Promotional_tariff_Navaratri_Deepavali


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 24, 2010)

Is this news real,cannot find any where in the internet


----------



## vaithy (Sep 24, 2010)

I have already provided the source of the order file in two links in the above post.. it will took one week to modify the websites of BSNL

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2010)

Is there any Cheaper plan like 10GB for Rs.200/- ?


----------



## arcane (Oct 16, 2010)

can any1 tell me if i can use this BSNL 3g net for playing online games like World Of Warcraft..?? im at 
chennai,
mylapore,
santhome

is the BSNL 3g net good for lag-less and uninterrupted game-play with no loss of bytes and packets in-between


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

^^ HSDPA should be fine for it but not for FPS gaming. Pings tend to be high on any wireless connection.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't thing HSDPA good enough for any Online Game even if it is a MMORPG.....
Only good wire line with very good and stable ping is fine for Online games.


----------

